# The Wise Man's Fear: The Kingkiller Chronicle: Book 2



## TimSE (Mar 3, 2011)

The Wise Man&#39;s Fear: The Kingkiller Chronicle: Book 2: Amazon.co.uk: Patrick Rothfuss: Books

The first book is called "The Name of the Wind" and is the best book iv ever read. intense cliff hanger and it was about 3 years ago that i read it  been a massive wait for this new one which i got today. Any one else fans here?

If anyone is looking for a new read, i couldn't recommend this more. Its an impressive tale!


----------



## Xaios (Mar 3, 2011)

HOLY CRAP THIS IS OUT??? FUCKING FINALLY!!!

I *loved* The Name Of The Wind, and I am by no means a regular reader. I've been looking forward to this since the second I finished the first book.

I am literally going right now to buy this.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 3, 2011)

Feck, they're not getting any copies until next week.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 7, 2011)

Called the store today, still not in. 

I've got my name down though, the shipment they're expecting first will only have 2 copies, but one of them will definitely be mine. It's a problem living in the Yukon though, shipping can be terribly inconsistant. They said it might be in today, but likely won't be in for another couple days.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 8, 2011)

Might have to check this out, if it doesn't end in another cliff hanger. I have not read the first but authors who purposely write serial novels without proper endings tick me off.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 9, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Might have to check this out, if it doesn't end in another cliff hanger. I have not read the first but authors who purposely write serial novels without proper endings tick me off.



I warn you then, while the first book resolves some issues, it does leave you with more questions than answers. It doesn't matter though, because, and I kid you not, the first book is addicting as hell. Seriously, *I do not read books*, but The Name Of The Wind was like crack.

READ IT.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 9, 2011)

wow... what a cool idea for a book. Never heard of this guy, so I wiki'd him. I'll be putting him on my list to read. Thanks OP



> The series is essentially the biography of a famous musician, arcanist (a student of 'The University', has scientific knowledge that enables the user to perform 'magic'), and adventurer named Kvothe. After gaining notoriety at a young age, he disappears from public life and is eventually tracked down to a backwater inn by Devan Lochees, who goes by the name 'Chronicler'. After some persuasion, Chronicler convinces Kvothe to tell him his life story, which Kvothe announces will take three days (hence the name of the novel_The Kingkiller Chronicle, Day One_and its division into volumes). However, Kvothe's tale is occasionally punctuated by interludes set in the story's "present day," during which it becomes clear that faerie folk, known to the locals as demons, are showing up uncommonly frequently. Meanwhile, Kvothe's friend and apprentice Bast is unwilling to let Chronicler tell all of Kvothe's story, and Kvothe is implied to be an untrustworthy narrator. The story thus proceeds on two levels: Kvothe tells his life story via First-person narrative, while the framing device hints that that life story may not actually be complete yet.


 
So, who would you guys compare his story/world to?


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 9, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I warn you then, while the first book resolves some issues, it does leave you with more questions than answers. It doesn't matter though, because, and I kid you not, the first book is addicting as hell. Seriously, *I do not read books*, but The Name Of The Wind was like crack.
> 
> READ IT.


How bout you read the second one then let me know, and if it ends with good resolution I will read it  (My leisure reading time is rather limitted nowadays, and with my copy of The Crippled God incoming....)


----------



## Xaios (Mar 9, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> wow... what a cool idea for a book. Never heard of this guy, so I wiki'd him. I'll be putting him on my list to read. Thanks OP
> 
> So, who would you guys compare his story/world to?



Honestly, the closest comparison I could make would be if Harry Potter was told in a first person perspective, and if Harry himself was a smart-mouthed punk, and even then it's a stretch. That analogy only runs so far, because only parts of the book take place in an academic setting. Also, the nature of the villains isn't nearly clear cut. Having only read the first book, The Chandrian (the overarching villains of the series) seem to commit acts of evil for the sake of pure nihilism. The closest comparison I can make to them would be Sargeras from the Warcraft universe, who basically strives to destroy everything and sow seeds of chaos because he feels the "order" of the universe is foolish.

The world is a bit hard to place as well. It seems to have elements from anywhere between the 15th to 18th centuries.

But again, I haven't read the second book yet, so it's possible I'm completely wrong about the villains' motivation, but that's the impression I got from the first book.

Honestly though, I can't do it justice. Just buy the darn book. The paperback version of The Name Of The Wind only costs like $9 and is a 700+ page novel. Read it and love it.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 9, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> How bout you read the second one then let me know, and if it ends with good resolution I will read it  (My leisure reading time is rather limitted nowadays, and with my copy of The Crippled God incoming....)



The problem therein, looking for resolution, is that each book isn't three separate stories with only tenuous, overarching links between them. The whole story is basically one book split up into three parts. Kind of like Lord of the Rings. Sure, there's *some* resolution at the end of each book, but you know it's building to something huge at the end.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 9, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Honestly, the closest comparison I could make would be if Harry Potter was told in a first person perspective, and if Harry himself was a smart-mouthed punk, and even then it's a stretch. That analogy only runs so far, because only parts of the book take place in an academic setting. Also, the nature of the villains isn't nearly clear cut. Having only read the first book, The Chandrian (the overarching villains of the series) seem to commit acts of evil for the sake of pure nihilism. The closest comparison I can make to them would be Sargeras from the Warcraft universe, who basically strives to destroy everything and sow seeds of chaos because he feels the "order" of the universe is foolish.
> 
> The world is a bit hard to place as well. It seems to have elements from anywhere between the 15th to 18th centuries.
> 
> ...


 
Well cool. Thanks man


----------



## Xaios (Mar 9, 2011)

Got a message on my voice mail while I was on lunch at work from the bookstore...


IT'S HEEEEEERE!!

*squeeeee!*


----------



## TimSE (Mar 9, 2011)

your pretty much having sex with this thread 

It is very hard to describe this book to be honest though. its so well written and no small detail is left unturned which is what make it paint such a vivid and powerful picture and story.

In short its the story of this fictional worlds most imfamous and wanted wizard told by him for a true account of his life.
from his earliest memories to, at least currently, the end of book 2 haha. 
Its literally his entirely life. no "then 10 year later..." and very believable too. in an odd sort of way  haha


----------



## TimSE (Mar 9, 2011)

your pretty much having sex with this thread 

It is very hard to describe this book to be honest though. its so well written and no small detail is left unturned which is what make it paint such a vivid and powerful picture and story.

In short its the story of this fictional worlds most imfamous and wanted wizard told by him for a true account of his life.
from his earliest memories to, at least currently, the end of book 2 haha. 
Its literally his entirely life. no "then 10 year later..." and very believable too. in an odd sort of way  haha


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 10, 2011)

Xaios said:


> The problem therein, looking for resolution, is that each book isn't three separate stories with only tenuous, overarching links between them. The whole story is basically one book split up into three parts. Kind of like Lord of the Rings. Sure, there's *some* resolution at the end of each book, but you know it's building to something huge at the end.


Thing is LOTR was meant to be published as a single volume (and has been) but was broken up initially due to a paper shortage. I'll just wait for the whole thing to be finished if that is the case.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 10, 2011)

Eh, suit yourself. 

I'm about 300 pages in. Enjoying the heck out of it. There was quite a Sympathy battle between Kvothe and


Spoiler



Devi (basically a loan shark played against type as a seemingly harmless young woman)


 that was actually quite gripping, even though you're only reading it. 

(Sympathy is the name of one of the magic systems the story's universe uses.)

Also, Elodin (one of the teachers at the university, who is slightly insane) is hilarious in this book.


Spoiler



There is one section at the beginning of a chapter on which Elodin tells his students to tell him an interesting fact that he didn't know (he himself is of course the arbiter of what is interesting). One of the students starts talking about about dividing infinite and non-infinite numbers by infinity. Elodin proceeds to tell said student that his homework assignment was to get laid.


----------



## espman (Mar 11, 2011)

Spoiler tags are great 
Anyways, I just picked up both books yesterday, and I completely agree with this thread, it is awesome!
And I'm only about 80 pages into In the Name of The Wind


----------



## Xaios (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm about 330 pages through The Wise Man's Fear now, and it's everything I hoped it would be thus far.

Apparently the publisher, DAW, tweeted that the book has locked up the #1 spot on the upcoming New York Times Bestsellers list. Truly an amazing achievement for an author's second book!


----------



## Xaios (Mar 18, 2011)

Just to update, I finished the book. It's every bit as good as "The Name Of The Wind," and in some ways even better EXCEPT the part with Felurian could have been shortened a bit. Other than that, it was harrowing and wonderful.



Spoiler



There's one crazy section in which they're going to take on a whole platoon of highway bandits who have set up a highly defendable camp in the middle of the forest. After killing a patrol, Kvothe basically forms a sympathetic link between the dead patrol and the other bandits, and then starts hacking and stabbing away at the corpse, brutally killing everyone he links to it in the process. It's pretty god damn descriptive. If they put this section in a movie, it alone would earn an R rating. But it never comes accross as being violence for the sake of having violence. Even while this is happening, the author uses the opportunity to develop one of the characters, Marten, a member of Kvothe's bandit hunting group. Marten is Vintash, who are highly suspicious of magic wielders. As he's watching Kvothe kill these mercenaries with what essentially amounts to magic, he's basically horrified almost into shock, and just keeps muttering "God help me." It was an amazing section that had me glued to the page as well as any movie could keep my interest in a similar fashion.


----------



## TimSE (May 28, 2011)

ahh man i remember this thread! ya i finished them a while back. soooooo good! the whole part with Fulurian was so cool haha


----------



## Xaios (May 11, 2014)

So, this comes out in November:







This is _not_ book 3 of Kingkiller Chronicles, but it is about one of its characters. Apparently, it's a book about Auri.


----------



## TimSE (May 11, 2014)

Yeah i've been waiting for this for a while after hearing about it from his blog. Very much looking forward to it. I've always bet Auri's story was a great. So I can find out now


----------

